# baits for fox



## 14austin14 (Dec 20, 2008)

What is your favorite bait for fox?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sardines, rabbits, mice,


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have went away from using bait for fox and now use lure only which I place down in the hole. When I did use bait I had good success with O'gormans powder river.


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

im finding out bait cathes more nontarget species than just lure


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree more nontarget animals lure alone works best for me even on cats the nontargets always come before the cat or fox come by.for me that is. ogorman has good products.


----------



## Louisiana_Fox_Trapper (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been using Pork Grinds for foxes for about three years, they have worked great. Only bad thing about them is that they are no good after rain.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i catch foxes like this: find a big hollow log lying on the ground about the circumference of a basketball is perfect. take fishing line and tie a couple turkey feathers to it and hang it over the end of the hole in the log, then i put some pork fat inside the hole for scent. then i use a double coil spring 1 and a half placed about 3 inches in front of the hole. i have caught a few bobcats this way too


----------

